# Good mower for 12,000 sq ft lawn



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi all. Currently own a 21 inch craftsman mower. It's on its last leg. Tried to do some searching on this forum for a good mower larger than 21 inches, but seemed like a lot of reel mowing and time master (I've heard sub par reviews of the timemaster ?). I have 100% TTTF. Cut it at 3-4 inches throughout the season. Lawn is 12,000 sq ft.

My current mow/trim time is about 1.5-2 hours. Looking to cut that down. Don't want a rider as I fear it would cause even more compaction than I already have, plus I just dont have the space in the garage for it. Ideally, I'd like to keep the budget $1000 or less.

Any suggestions? Is there is another thread I should be viewing?


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I have 12k lawn as well. I am using a Honda HRX which is a 21" mower as well. I am able to just mow the lawn in 45min - 1hr.

Since it is taking you quite a bit longer I think you should look at what fits your area better. The Timemaster seems like the only main home owner focused push mower larger than 21". But if you have lots of tight spaces and turns a larger mower might not work so well.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Good points, thank you. About half the lawn is on a slight hill, so that add's some time. Lots of trees, turns, etc to get around. Actual mowing prob takes 1 hour 20, then another 20 min for the trimming/blowing.

Also keep in mind I do not have a self propelled mower. It's push only. Maybe if I grab a 21 inch self propelled it would make a difference.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

If you are open to a used machine, consider a belt drive walk behind commercial mower. A 36 inch model doesn't take up much more floor space than a 21 inch push mower. They can be found for $500 to $1200. They turn on a dime, and obviously are self propelled. I have about 10,000 sq ft and use a 48 inch Scag walk behind, mowing takes 15 minutes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ this.

It is also what @ericgautier did.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Look for a used zero turn. I acquired a 52" Exmark for $400. On 9k sqft I could knock it out in approx. 15 minutes. They are surprisingly fast! I also had a smaller 42" John Deere and it was equally as fast. Pushing with a reel takes 45-60 minutes. The tires are wide enough to where I wouldn't think compaction should be a concern. A cheap cover can always be purchased as well to keep outdoors.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

dport said:


> Good points, thank you. About half the lawn is on a slight hill, so that add's some time. Lots of trees, turns, etc to get around. Actual mowing prob takes 1 hour 20, then another 20 min for the trimming/blowing.
> 
> Also keep in mind I do not have a self propelled mower. It's push only. Maybe if I grab a 21 inch self propelled it would make a difference.



A self propelled unit will help for sure. And like others have said larger used mowers are always an option. You just need to determine what fits and would make sense for you.

I have had my Honda HRX for over 10 years and I still love it. There are times I have looked at a Timemaster simply because it is larger and would cut down my time some. I stopped by my local dealer that sells Toro and Honda and they offered me a demo Timemaster to try and see if I liked before I made the jump. that might be something to look into as well just to be able to test and see what you like or what works.

For me a ride on or large commercial doesn't make sense due to storage and overall use. Mowing in 15-20 would be nice potentially but for me it's doesn't currently make sense. My lawn is basically flat and I don't have many obstacles to deal with.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm not at all opposed to a used mower. Excellent suggestions and thank you. I assume craigslist is the preferred avenue for used mowers? Is there another marketplace I should be monitoring?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

g-man said:


> ^ this.
> 
> It is also what @ericgautier did.


Best decision I ever made. :thumbup:


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > ^ this.
> ...


Damn, that thing is a beast. Is its doing any mulching? what is the clean up like? Also, did you get it used?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I have about 12k of TTTF and I just bought a TimeMaster last fall. So far it's been great. Self propelled system feels relatively strong for a $1k mower. It takes me about 45 minutes do cut, edge, and blow . 
Good luck.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You might want to consider a commercial QuikTrak John Deere stander:

https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/commercial-mowers/quiktrak-mowers/636m-mower/


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

dport said:


> Damn, that thing is a beast. Is its doing any mulching? what is the clean up like? Also, did you get it used?


If you stick to the 1/3 rule the clippings are small enough that even side discharging acts like mulching. I honestly don't see any clippings the next day.

Not sure what you mean by clean up? For maintenance, all the same basic stuff applies (oil (+ oil filter), air filter, spark plug). Oh, only thing there are some zerks you need to grease up which is easy to do.

Yes I got it used. It been rock solid for me.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> You might want to consider a commercial QuikTrak John Deere stander:
> 
> https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/commercial-mowers/quiktrak-mowers/636m-mower/


I'm with this. Get something you can ride and be done with it


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to consider a commercial QuikTrak John Deere stander:
> ...


Bro, you're going to get me divorced!


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, that thing is a beast. Is its doing any mulching? what is the clean up like? Also, did you get it used?
> ...


Cool thanks, by clean up I was referring to the clippings. Nice to hear its a non issue.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

dport said:


> Cool thanks, by clean up I was referring to the clippings. Nice to hear its a non issue.


Ah, ok. Yeah depending on what year mower you get, they might still make a mulch kit for it. For mine, I couldn't find the full mulch kit but was able to get a mulch plate to block off the discharge. It works ok, but I would rather side discharge.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

dport said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > FlowRider said:
> ...


CenlaLowell and I both are living in the Gulf Coast subtropical climate.

It gets to over 100 degrees and 95% humidity in the Summer months.

Down here, the divorce problem actually cuts the other way. That sword cuts both ways.... :bd:

She wants you to mow the yard, you get the mower you want to get it done. 

When you spread the cost out over 10 years of ownership, your annual costs are very reasonable....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

In my case, I ended up firing a lawn mower crew, and it paid for my riding mower in only three years.

With an entire assortment of Stihl Kombi power heads and attachments to go with it, all brand new.

You need to explain to your bride how return on investment works. And you'll own new equipment.

So if you ever decide to sell it, you get a lot of your money back. So it really is a much better deal.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

dport said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


That was a $6000 mower back when it was new, - Turf Tracer HP 48/52". He's taking it for a Sunday drive too, they are much faster than that. Hydro Walks are awesome, Exmark even more so.

EDIT - wait, that's a Metro HP, not Turf Tracer. Still an awesome unit, relatively rare too. Floating deck belt drive, looks like an early 2000's unit. Still a $4-4500 unit. And that was back in '03-04.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I know we're all a fan of measured overkill here on TLF but we're talking about the OP jumping from a 21" push straight to a commercial stander. :lol: For 12k of turf! I'm mowing 20k with a 26" Reel! And that means trotting behind it and keeping it's 300lb carcass on-course in these SC summers. My mow/trim times are similar to the 1.5-2hrs and that's bagging everything for haul-off. I can actually double cut in a little over 2hrs (mow only).

I'd check out a TimeMaster for sure. Yes, the early units were a bit under powered but that wouldn't have been an issue for 4" TTTF anyways. With the bigger engines, it'll probably save you 25-30% off your current mow times, maybe more but I'm assuming you can move right along with your push mower on the flat ground.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> I'm mowing 20k with a 26" Reel! And that means trotting behind it and keeping it's 300lb carcass on-course in these SC summers.


Same. I reel mow 21k with a 26" walk behind as well. Including a significant slope... well, I did... I've changed some things up now ha. But I did all 21k with the walk behind for the better part of last year...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

dport said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > FlowRider said:
> ...


 :lol: ,I don't know how much that stander goes for but you will fall in love with a stander. You don't have to start at that one. Look for cheaper ones I have a Bradley, but I really wanted the Wright ZK. That choice would have got me divorced as well.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> You might want to consider a commercial QuikTrak John Deere stander:
> 
> https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/commercial-mowers/quiktrak-mowers/636m-mower/


For 12k?!? Hahaha! The engine wouldn't even get warm


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

HarryZoysia said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to consider a commercial QuikTrak John Deere stander:
> ...


Im in good shape and there's no way in hell I'm pushing that in the Louisiana heat


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> I know we're all a fan of measured overkill here on TLF but we're talking about the OP jumping from a 21" push straight to a commercial stander. :lol: For 12k of turf! I'm mowing 20k with a 26" Reel! And that means trotting behind it and keeping it's 300lb carcass on-course in these SC summers. My mow/trim times are similar to the 1.5-2hrs and that's bagging everything for haul-off. I can actually double cut in a little over 2hrs (mow only).
> 
> I'd check out a TimeMaster for sure. Yes, the early units were a bit under powered but that wouldn't have been an issue for 4" TTTF anyways. With the bigger engines, it'll probably save you 25-30% off your current mow times, maybe more but I'm assuming you can move right along with your push mower on the flat ground.


Good to hear re the timemaster. For $1k this doesn't seem like a bad option. Right now my mower isn't even self propelled. Having wider coverage and self propelled would make a huge difference.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Did I miss it or did OP set a budget amount or limit on spending? He asked for options, as I read....

He said he didn't want a rider, so it leaves self-propelled, stander, or walk behind, so...there it is.

I am glad you guys can run behind mowers, but some of us have been there and ain't going back.

You know what they say: You can tell the men from the boys by the price of their toys!   :| :bd:

:lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Did I miss it or did OP set a budget amount or limit on spending? He asked for options, as I read....
> 
> He said he didn't want a rider, so it leaves self-propelled, stander, or walk behind, so...there it is.
> 
> ...


Excluding standers from the riding lawn equipment category is a stretch but that's just my opinion.

I went from riding to running, quite willingly too. And while I and the voices might consider that a boost to my mental health, it sure doesn't look that way looking from the outside in!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My surgically repaired knees say hell to the no when it comes to running, and so, I bought a rider.

On the advice of my orthopedic surgeon, who said if I don't, I'll have to have knee replacements, so....

I used to live in South Carolina, Lexington. Piedmont is much hotter than the Upstate in the Summer.

And now I live on the Gulf Coast. People do not run behind their mowers down here, or they'd die....

But if you can hang, by all means, do all you can do. Me, I like walking without a limp, so I do ride.

I still think that stander would be a good choice, if one can handle the cost of entry into the game.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You could always add a sulky to the Timemaster, right? Still don't know how you're gonna drink beer like that though.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Following up here to let you all know that I ended up buying a Honda HRX217HYA. My Home Depot had this on sale last week. See pic attached (they thought it was last years model? Even though Honda does do "model years").

Took it out for a mow a couple of days ago. Finished entire lawn in 45 minutes and also safe to say my marriage will remain intact.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Are you going to show us a picture of the finished lawn!?


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes! The lawn is a work in progress. New construction home built in October 2018. Didn't have time to get seed established that year. Did a complete reno September 2019 in one of the worst fall heat waves we have seen here (I live 8 miles from Philadelphia). Not pleased, but it's better than I had before. Included a pic from last fall as well. Lawn has really greened up this week. The 2nd picture if from a week or so ago. Last pic is what I dealt with last fall before the reno; my house is on the left. Pure crap soil.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Congrats on the new mower @dport . Alot lot of them are on sale so now I'm looking at a new one as well


----------

